# 2016 Gator Season Video link added 08/25/16



## fool4fish1226

First 2 of the year 7'2" and 7'7"


----------



## Jim

Keep them coming! I want to see ALL tags filled!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTS225

and kill off as many constrictors as you can while you're hunting.

Roger


----------



## fool4fish1226

Number 3 and 4 - A 7 footer and a 9 footer


----------



## fool4fish1226

Here is a video link for the 9 footer from the first weekend 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-PuQstLmp4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## GTS225

Well, well.....fishin' for gator.....whoda thunk. Must need a pretty stout rod for a creature that hasn't really changed much for a dozen, million years. And what's that "bang stick" that was used to finish the job? What's it use for a cartridge?

Roger......just a dumb Yankee.


----------



## fool4fish1226

GTS225 said:


> Well, well.....fishin' for gator.....whoda thunk. Must need a pretty stout rod for a creature that hasn't really changed much for a dozen, million years. And what's that "bang stick" that was used to finish the job? What's it use for a cartridge?
> 
> Roger......just a dumb Yankee.



Yes you need a nice stout spinning outfit with heavy braid (I use 80lb and 100lb on my set ups) and large treble hooks ( I use 12/0) to snag them. The band sticks come in different calibers but I use 357 and 44 the one in the video is the 357.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Here is this weekends gator hunting results, a good size meat gator 5' 8". It was rough hunting nobody was seeing anything but Team Alligetter still got in done.


----------



## lovedr79

NICE! i love the boom stick


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

Good Times!

Here's a couple from Mississippi this week. The 13'8" came out of Bayou Pierre South of Vicksburg, the 12' came out of Eagle Lake, North of Vicksburg.


----------



## Jim

Awesome! Send me some nuggets! :LOL2:


----------



## JMichael

Lowe 2070 CC said:


> Good Times!
> 
> Here's a couple from Mississippi this week. The 13'8" came out of Bayou Pierre South of Vicksburg, the 12' came out of Eagle Lake, North of Vicksburg.


The second one looks like he forgot to take his wristwatch off before going swimming. LoL Is that some sort of tagging system they do?


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

MS allows two tags. Both gators have to be over 4' long, only one can be over 7'. So a runt (meat gator) and a trophy gator per tag holder. You have to attach a possession tag to the leg identifying the tag holder before you transport it.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Tinboat Gator


----------



## fool4fish1226

A couple of gator head mounts that I am working on


----------



## fool4fish1226

FInal gator of the season all tags filled -Team Alligetter Got it DONE!!!!


----------

